# Summer's End Beverage



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2010)

This recipe makes a syrup concentrate.

Rhubarb-Ginger-Ade

8-10 cups chopped rhubarb -- short is better if you are going to use the "jam" 
2 to 6 tablespoons chopped FRESH ginger
2 - 3 cups water 
1 1/2 cups sugar -- more or less, again to taste

Place all in saucepan and bring to a boil, turn heat down and simmer about 20 minutes, covered.  Let stand and cool over night. Drain through a fine sieve. This may take awhile. I think I waited all day.  Put in fridge if taking a while.

Put residual in container and use as "jam." The "jam" part makes a good spread for toast, muffins, etc. 

 Use the syrup for drinks. Good with club soda, Seven-Up (use less sugar), plain water, etc. A nice cocktail is the syrup mixed with vodka, club soda and a lime twist. You might need to add a bit of sugar to this, or use a mix of 7-Up and club soda.

PF's Friend Nick (the bestest guy friend a girl could have)


----------

